# Alpha Protocol: Top-Rollenspiel auf zwei DVDs von den Machern von Fallout New Vegas



## Petra_Froehlich (30. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alpha Protocol: Top-Rollenspiel auf zwei DVDs von den Machern von Fallout New Vegas* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alpha Protocol: Top-Rollenspiel auf zwei DVDs von den Machern von Fallout New Vegas


----------



## karsten2409 (30. Mai 2012)

Tops Spiel ? Äh , ja , is klar . Hab ich was verpasst damals als dieses TOP-SPIEL knapp über 70 % Wertung bekam ? *Hust*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Tops Spiel ? Äh , ja , is klar . Hab ich was verpasst damals als dieses TOP-SPIEL knapp über 70 % Wertung bekam ? *Hust*


Vergessen beim Lesen die Brille auszusetzen ?! Es waren 82%, die die PC Games-Redaktion vergeben hat. Und ich halte diesen Wert durchaus für angemessen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Mai 2012)

Schönes Spiel, leider total verbuggt. konnte es nie fertig spielen.


----------



## Litusail (30. Mai 2012)

Da meine Frage in dem anderen Thread leider nicht beachtet wurde. An wen kann ich mich wenden wenn die DVD defekt ist?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2012)

Litusail schrieb:


> Da meine Frage in dem anderen Thread leider nicht beachtet wurde. An wen kann ich mich wenden wenn die DVD defekt ist?


Schreib doch direkt die Redaktion an. Die wird dir diesbezüglich schon helfen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Mai 2012)

Litusail schrieb:


> Da meine Frage in dem anderen Thread leider nicht beachtet wurde. An wen kann ich mich wenden wenn die DVD defekt ist?


 
Schreib am besten an rr@pcgames.de . Das ist die E-Mail Adresse von Rainer Rosshirt. Bei mir war vor ein paar Monaten auch mal die DVD kaputt und ich hab ihm dann eine Mail geschrieben und innerhalb ein paar Tagen hatte ich dann eine neue bekommen.


----------



## Litusail (30. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Schreib am besten an rr@pcgames.de . Das ist die E-Mail Adresse von Rainer Rosshirt. Bei mir war vor ein paar Monaten auch mal die DVD kaputt und ich hab ihm dann eine Mail geschrieben und innerhalb ein paar Tagen hatte ich dann eine neue bekommen.



Danke für die Info, wusste garnicht das der auch dafür zuständig ist. Ich hab eben nämlich (weil ich wie gesagt keine Adresse gefunden habe) einfach an den Abo Shop geschrieben obwohl ich kein Abonnent bin, hoffe ich bekomme jetzt kein Abo aufgebrummt. 

Danke euch beiden.


----------



## karsten2409 (30. Mai 2012)

Äh , ja , kann sein , aber selbst 82  ist mir keine 5  € wert !


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Äh , ja , kann sein , aber selbst 82 ist mir keine 5 € wert !



Das Spiel ist ja nur eine Dreingabe - die PCgames würde ja nicht ohne DVD nu nen Euro kosten 

Ich persönlich wollte mir das Spiel schon immer mal holen und freu mich, dass es nun "für lau" dabei ist (bin Abonnent)


@Litusail: ich meine auf der DVD-Hülle gibt es auch noch eine Adresse im Falle einer Reklamation, aber versuch es mal per Mail


----------



## Enisra (30. Mai 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Äh , ja , kann sein , aber selbst 82  ist mir keine 5  € wert !


 
uh, der feine Herr spielt nichts unter 90, er könnte sich seinen Ästhetikmuskel zerren
Aber nachher wieder zum Mäcces und sich nen Big Mäc reinpfeifen 

Also mal echt, läuft das hier unter Trolling oder verzogenes Kind? 82 ist doch ne Super Wertung und selbst wenn ein Spiel noch unter 70 bekommt ist das teils noch nen Fünfer wert


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (30. Mai 2012)

Würde zwar etwas weniger geben (auch wegen des missratenen Hack - Minispiels), aber A.P. war 2009 wirkich schon alleine 20 - 25 € wert.  Die Qualität dafür hatte es durchaus. Einige Alleinstellungsmerkmale gab es auch (Setting, Entscheidungen; interessanter Mix), die zumindest eine überdurchschnittliche Wertung (also ab 70) rechtfertigen. Wirklich schade: im Bereich Gameplay hat Obsidian mal wieder geschludert (u.a. Minispiele, Steuerung, Speichern). Das ist bei keinem Spiel entschuldbar.
Hätte ich es nicht schon, würde ich sofort zum Kauf schreiten. So überlege ich mir das noch.

5 € ? Würde ich vielleicht für ein Spiel in meinem Interessengebiet im Bereich der 60er ausgeben. M & B ist so ein Fall. Das erreicht bei mir ganz knapp die 70er - region. Objektiv eher mittelmäßig, macht es mir dennoch gewaltigen Spaß.


----------



## Tominator7 (31. Mai 2012)

Cool. AP hat mich damals interessiert, bin aber nicht dazu gekommen, es zu spielen. Was mich allerdings noch interessieren würde, ist, wie es mit der Sprache aussieht, da ich mir immer nur ungerne die deutschen Synchros gebe und es lieber auf Englisch spielen würde.


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2012)

Tominator7 schrieb:


> Cool. AP hat mich damals interessiert, bin aber nicht dazu gekommen, es zu spielen. Was mich allerdings noch interessieren würde, ist, wie es mit der Sprache aussieht, da ich mir immer nur ungerne die deutschen Synchros gebe und es lieber auf Englisch spielen würde.


 
das trifft sich gut, denn das Spiel hat garkeine deutsche Syncro, nur Untertitel


----------



## Tominator7 (31. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> das trifft sich gut, denn das Spiel hat garkeine deutsche Syncro, nur Untertitel


 
Super! Danke für die Info.


----------



## Rookster (31. Mai 2012)

Also falls es jemandem hilft: Mir hat das Spiel damals sehr gut gefallen. Es sind toll gezeichnete Charaktere dabei, sehr gut geschriebene Dialoge und es hat einen hohen Wiederspielwert aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Entscheidungsöglichkeiten. Es ist typisch Obsidian - Charaktere und Buch sind toll, Technik mau bis doof. Wobei man das bei AP noch verschmerzen kann, lediglich das - Konsolen sei dank- Checkpointsystem statt Quicksave ist für mich ein großes Manko, das kommt einfach nicht gut bei einem (wie ich es spiele) Schleichspiel. Für den mangelnden Support kann man sich bei SEGA bedanken, die haben kein Geld für mehr als einen, sehr späten, Patch zur Verfügung gestellt, und das meines Wissens nach auch nur sehr widerwillig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2012)

Rookster schrieb:


> Also falls es jemandem hilft: Mir hat das Spiel damals sehr gut gefallen. Es sind toll gezeichnete Charaktere dabei, sehr gut geschriebene Dialoge und es hat einen hohen Wiederspielwert aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Entscheidungsöglichkeiten. Es ist typisch Obsidian - Charaktere und Buch sind toll, Technik mau bis doof. Wobei man das bei AP noch verschmerzen kann, lediglich das - Konsolen sei dank- Checkpointsystem statt Quicksave ist für mich ein großes Manko, das kommt einfach nicht gut bei einem (wie ich es spiele) Schleichspiel. Für den mangelnden Support kann man sich bei SEGA bedanken, die haben kein Geld für mehr als einen, sehr späten, Patch zur Verfügung gestellt, und das meines Wissens nach auch nur sehr widerwillig.


Stimme ich voll mit überein.
Technisch finde ich AP gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber wenn man bedenkt dass hinter der Optik die Unreal3-Engine steckt, hätte man sehr viel mehr draus machen können. Doch man muss dazu sagen, die Mimik der Charaktere, die Licht- und Schatteneffekte und die Charaktermodelle an sich sind durchaus gelungen.
AP ist keine Highend-Schönheit, aber hässlich ist was anderes.


----------



## HMCpretender (31. Mai 2012)

Was noch erwähnenswert ist: laut PCG ist in dieser Version bereits der Kopierschutz herausgepatcht, d.h. man kann das Spiel offline installieren und und spielen.


----------



## BitByter (31. Mai 2012)

es ist schlicht ein grandioses spiel, wenn man akzeptiert, dass es schwächen in der technischen umsetzung gibt. und natürlich, wenn man sich daran erinnert, dass man es mit einem rpg zu tun hat. als shooter taugt es nämlich nicht viel (man trifft nicht, obwohl der gegner voll im fadenkreuz ist, was schlicht am schlechten skillwert liegt).
ich habe es auf der xbox schleichend gespielt und es hat sich echt gelohnt. schade, dass es keinen 2. teil gebe wird.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (31. Mai 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Äh , ja , kann sein , aber selbst 82  ist mir keine 5  € wert !


 
Arme Seele die du so viele Spiele wie Alpha Protocol, The Void und andere verpasst hast.


----------



## smooth1980 (31. Mai 2012)

Gerade dabei es zu installieren. Wollte es schon immer mal anzocken.Bin gespannt.Und für 5 Euro kann man nicht viel falsch machen sage Ich einfach mal so.


----------



## kryptum1208 (31. Mai 2012)

Is ansich ein tolles Spiel, ich komm mit der installation nicht klar.. er sagt zu mir dvd wenden, dann falsche dvd und springt dann zu dvd 2 einlegen,
Kann mir da vllt jemand helfen bitte?


----------



## Martinroessler (2. Juni 2012)

kryptum1208 schrieb:


> Is ansich ein tolles Spiel, ich komm mit der installation nicht klar.. er sagt zu mir dvd wenden, dann falsche dvd und springt dann zu dvd 2 einlegen,
> Kann mir da vllt jemand helfen bitte?


 Wie genau bist du denn vorgegangen? Bei der ersten Meldung musst du die DVD nur wenden, und bei der zweiten Meldung die andere DVD eingelegen (also die mit dem Diablo 3 Bild).


----------



## AlphaZen (2. Juni 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Was noch erwähnenswert ist: laut PCG ist in dieser Version bereits der Kopierschutz herausgepatcht, d.h. man kann das Spiel offline installieren und und spielen.


 
Danke für die Info!


----------



## DarthMaul93 (2. Juni 2012)

Ganz ehrlich ... ich komme mit der Installation auch nicht klar 

Hab die Alpha Protocol DVD eingelegt doppelklick und er startet automatisch die Setupdatei an einen Speicherort meiner Wahl zu kopieren.

Soooo nachdem nach 5min der Balken immernoch bei 1/4 der Installation war (Keine Meldung nix kam) hab ich mal die DVD rausgeholt und siehe da es kam "Bitte DVD wenden" so gings dann weiter auch mit der 2. DVD einlegen bis dann am Ende die Setupdatei auf meinem PC war.

Hab dann erstmal den Ordner geöffnet zum Installieren halt... doppelklick auf aplaunscher.exe, es öffnet sich ein ja launcher halt 
ich klick auf installieren, der launcher schließt und die Installation startet NICHT.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Keksautomat (2. Juni 2012)

Du startest den Launcher, sagst wo die Installationsdateien hinkopiert werden sollen. (Desktop zB)
Du fässt NICHTS an, bis der Installer dir sagt, dass du die DVD wenden sollst. Das tust du dann-> klickst auf weiter. Wenig später sagt er dir, dass du DVD2 einwerfen sollst. Das tust du. (Wenn du die falsche Seite einlesen lässt, sagt er dir dass du die DVD einwerfen sollst-> also umdrehen). Dann dauerts noch mal ein gutes Stück. Zu allerletzt werden die Daten entpackt (kleines CMD Fenster, auch das nicht anfassen). Dann ist das Entpacken fertig. Die Installation des Spiels dann einfach mit dem Setup starten (aus dem Ordner, wo alles hinkopiert wurde). Danach brauchst du die DVDs nicht mehr.


----------



## DarthMaul93 (2. Juni 2012)

JA funktioniert ... ich war wieder zu ungeduldig 
Vielen Dank


----------



## smooth1980 (3. Juni 2012)

Wer mit dem Installieren nicht klar kommt sollte sich wohl einfach ner Konsole zuwenden . Dem ist meiner Meinung nach ein Pc zu kompliziert.
Hat bei mir auf Anhieb funktioniert.


----------



## quarker (5. Juni 2012)

So nun hab ich auch ein Problem bei der Installation
DVD rein Daten werden von den drei DVDs auf die HD kopiert ok
Launcher startet sage zielort blablabla auch ok

doch dann will das Teil die data2.cab haben aus dem setup ordner. doch genau so eine DATEI gibt es nicht
gibt nur 2 data2_001/002.cab

was tun?


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Juni 2012)

quarker schrieb:


> ...
> doch dann will das Teil die data2.cab haben aus dem setup ordner. doch genau so eine DATEI gibt es nicht
> gibt nur 2 data2_001/002.cab
> 
> was tun?


 Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann hat jemand geschrieben, dass die data2.cab in einer der beiden data2_001/002.cab Dateien ist, also diese hat der wohl ich glaube mit 7-Zip entpackt und da sollte die Datei drin sein.


----------



## quarker (5. Juni 2012)

Danke so ging es. 

sowas sollte aber bei der installation nicht passieren!!


----------



## WasFuerEinMuellx (8. Juni 2012)

Versuche gerade, AP über die Heft-DVDszu installieren.
Selten so einen Müll erlebt.

Wie kann man die Installations-Dateien auf 3 DVD-Seiten verteilen? Was soll das?
Warum gibt es für das Geld keine funktionsfähige Menü-Führung, die einem sagt, was wann wie passiert?
Was soll dieser Dreck?

Vermutlich wundern sich die Jungs bei PCG, warum niemand ihre Zeitschrift kauft.
How ever. Für mich war es das letzte Mal, dass ich für diesen Müll Geld ausgegeben habe.
Sorry. Aber das geht echt nicht.

PS: Nein, ich bin kein Newbee. Und ja, mein PC ist Uptodate.


----------



## WasFuerEinMuellx (8. Juni 2012)

...erinnert mich an den geisterfahrer, der bei der radio-warnung, es sein ein geisterfahrer unterwegs, laut aufschrie - was einer? tausende!


...bezieht sich auf den lustigen kommentar von smooth1980, alles sei doch so toll.


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2012)

WasFuerEinMuellx schrieb:


> Versuche gerade, AP über die Heft-DVDszu installieren.
> Selten so einen Müll erlebt.
> 
> Wie kann man die Installations-Dateien auf 3 DVD-Seiten verteilen? Was soll das?
> ...


 

Wobei ich mich eher frage ob nicht doch ein Dau bist, wenn du nicht mal DVDs umdrehen kannst
Außerdem, wenn man hier schon auf ganz schlau machen will, dann sollte man auch Alternativ vorschläge machen


----------



## MisterSmith (8. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich eher frage ob nicht doch ein Dau bist, wenn du nicht mal DVDs umdrehen kannst
> Außerdem, wenn man hier schon auf ganz schlau machen will, dann sollte man auch Alternativ vorschläge machen


 Zudem gab es das Spiel bereits zu einer CBS Ausgabe und da hatte ich ebenfalls Probleme, ich musste die Zeitschrift zweimal umtauschen.
Ich denke es liegt einfach an der Menge der Daten von AP, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Fehler da ist einfach größer.

Aber wie gesagt, ich wäre bereit für besseren Schutz und Qualität der DVDs auch deutlich mehr zu bezahlen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Zudem gab es das Spiel bereits zu einer CBS Ausgabe und da hatte ich ebenfalls Probleme, ich musste die Zeitschrift zweimal umtauschen.
> Ich denke es liegt einfach an der Menge der Daten von AP, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Fehler da ist einfach größer.


 
nja, ich weiß nicht, ich hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt und auch sonst hört man eigentlich auch jetzt so das erste mal von Problemen, auch wenn sich nicht jeder meldet und was schreibt, aber wenn so garkeiner was schreibt
Ich lehne mich mal ein klein wenig aus dem Fenster und behaupte mal, das so ein Problem ist an dem einige verzweifeln, dass das wirklich unglaublich lange Installiert, aber was soll man da machen? Kleinere Spiele die nur auf eine Scheibe passen bringen?


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, ich weiß nicht, ich hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme gehabt und auch sonst hört man eigentlich auch jetzt so das erste mal von Problemen, auch wenn sich nicht jeder meldet und was schreibt, aber wenn so garkeiner was schreibt
> Ich lehne mich mal ein klein wenig aus dem Fenster und behaupte mal, das so ein Problem ist an dem einige verzweifeln, dass das wirklich unglaublich lange Installiert, aber was soll man da machen? Kleinere Spiele die nur auf eine Scheibe passen bringen?


 Das keiner etwas schreibt muss aber nicht viel bedeuten, ich bin bei AP auch nicht ins Forum von CBS gegangen und habe berichtet, dass ich die Zeitschrift 2 mal wegen einem Fehler auf der DVD umtauschen musste.

Möglicherweise ist es auch ein Unterschied, ob man das Heft als Abonnent bekommt oder es sich im Geschäft kauft, hatte ich an anderer Stelle auch bereits geschrieben, mit dem möglichen Stapeln der Zeitschriften.

Bezüglich der langen Installation, gab es da bei AP nicht einen Fortschrittsbalken? Aber selbst wenn nicht, zumindest an dem Zugriff auf die Festplatte/DVD-Laufwerk würde man merken, wenn das Spiel bei der Installation hängt bzw. bei mir kam nach mehreren Versuchen auf die fehlerhafte Datei zuzugreifen einfach eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das keiner etwas schreibt muss aber nicht viel bedeuten, ich bin bei AP auch nicht ins Forum von CBS gegangen und habe berichtet, dass ich die Zeitschrift 2 mal wegen einem Fehler auf der DVD umtauschen musste.
> 
> Bezüglich der langen Installation, gab es da bei AP nicht einen Fortschrittsbalken? Aber selbst wenn nicht, zumindest an dem Zugriff auf die Festplatte/DVD-Laufwerk würde man merken, wenn das Spiel bei der Installation hängt bzw. bei mir kam nach mehreren Versuchen auf die fehlerhafte Datei zuzugreifen einfach eine Fehlermeldung.


 
ja, aber das Blöde an dem ist, dass der auch seeehr zögerlich wächst, was in der Kombination mit einer langen Installation zu verwirrung führen kann
Und klar das sich nicht jeder meldet, aber so gar keiner?

Aber wenn da schon bei CBS Probleme hattest beim gleichen Spiel, könnte das Problem womöglich auch irgendwo beim Spiel liegen


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber das Blöde an dem ist, dass der auch seeehr zögerlich wächst, was in der Kombination mit einer langen Installation zu verwirrung führen kann
> Und klar das sich nicht jeder meldet, aber so gar keiner?
> 
> Aber wenn da schon bei CBS Probleme hattest beim gleichen Spiel, könnte das Problem womöglich auch irgendwo beim Spiel liegen


 (Argh, jetzt hatte ich das Fenster mit dem Thread hier und meiner Antwort auf deinen Post aus versehen geschlossen,weil ich noch etwas nachsehen wollte. )
Du hast recht, normalerweise werden hier Fehler zu der DVD gemeldet, und was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, hatte am Ende keiner einen tatsächlichen Datenfehler, hing wohl irgendwie mit dem Menü zusammen.

Wie gesagt, die Installationsdateien von AP sind halt sehr groß, ich hatte den Fehler 2 mal mit der Data2.cab Datei. Ich dachte im ersten Moment auch es könnte ein Produktionsfehler sein, aber wenn mich mein Gedächtnis nicht täuscht, ist die Datei halt einfach nur vergleichsweise groß.

Aber es stimmt auffallend, es hat kein einziger bis jetzt tatsächlich bestätigt das er einen Datenfehler hatte, also nehme ich das mit der Qualität bis auf weiteres zurück.


----------



## kryptum1208 (9. Juni 2012)

Okay, hab wohl den fehler gefunden.
Mein Pc hängt sich immer beim überspielen der Data003.cab auf.
Scheint als ob die Dvd kaputt ist, werde sie wohl umtauschen müssen.


----------



## TrenorSedey (13. Juni 2012)

Wow, Alpha Protocol ist ein super Game! Selbst ein Mass Effect sieht alt aus...das Dialog-System wirkt ausgefeilter aus als in Mass Effect und die Story überzeugt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2012)

TrenorSedey schrieb:


> Wow, Alpha Protocol ist ein super Game! Selbst ein Mass Effect sieht alt aus...das Dialog-System wirkt ausgefeilter aus als in Mass Effect und die Story überzeugt.


Jepp. ME hat zwar die bessere Präsentation, aber in Sachen Spielinhalte zieht AP glatt daran vorbei.


----------



## knarfe1000 (13. Juni 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jepp. ME hat zwar die bessere Präsentation, aber in Sachen Spielinhalte zieht AP glatt daran vorbei.



Ganz eindeutig. Im Kern war AP eins der besten neueren Rollenspiele überhaupt (Dialoge, Entscheidungen mit wirklichen Auswirkungen, Charakterentwicklung usw.) Technische Mängel habe leider einen Erfolg verhindert und damit wohl auch einen zweiten Teil.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn's um das Rollenspiel oder die Rollenspielelemente an sich geht, dann sind Obsidian wahrscheinlich die Besten. Die machen das immer richtig gut. Leider scheitern ihre Spiele meist am Anfang durch ihre Unfertigkeit, Bugs und technischen Mängeln. 
Wenn sie das bei ihren zukünftigen Spielen noch besser in den Griff bekommen, dann werden ihre Spiele auch irgendwann richtig gute Verkaufszahlen bekommen. Die ganzen Bugmeldungen schrecken eben viele Spieler ab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die ganzen Bugmeldungen schrecken eben viele Spieler ab.


Also mich schrecken eher Spiele ab die mit Installationsbugs und allgemeinen Betriebsproblemen auffallen. Hier und da ein paar Bugs, ja Gott, sowas ist in den meisten Fällen mit ein paar Patches bereinigt, wenn der Entwickler nicht gerade auf seiner faulen Haut liegt und ewig viel Zeit verstreichen lässt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn's um das Rollenspiel oder die Rollenspielelemente an sich geht, dann sind Obsidian wahrscheinlich die Besten. Die machen das immer richtig gut. Leider scheitern ihre Spiele meist am Anfang durch ihre Unfertigkeit, Bugs und technischen Mängeln.
> Wenn sie das bei ihren zukünftigen Spielen noch besser in den Griff bekommen, dann werden ihre Spiele auch irgendwann richtig gute Verkaufszahlen bekommen. Die ganzen Bugmeldungen schrecken eben viele Spieler ab.


 
Ich hab mich davon nicht abschrecken lassen und war von dem Spiel restlos begeistert. Aber leider konnte ich es eben wegen der Bugs nicht fertig spielen.


----------



## Rookster (15. Juni 2012)

Obsidian waren 'nur' die Entwickler, Support muss aber vom Publisher kommen. Es hat ewig gedauert, bis SEGA den ersten (und einzigen) Patch autorisiert hat, und der ist auch nicht gerade großartig beworben und verteilt worden.
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Obsidian im Technik-Bereich vieles Nachzuholen hatte und noch immer hat, aber es erklärt weshalb AP bis heute schlecht gepatcht ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2012)

Rookster schrieb:


> Obsidian waren 'nur' die Entwickler, Support muss aber vom Publisher kommen. Es hat ewig gedauert, bis SEGA den ersten (und einzigen) Patch autorisiert hat, und der ist auch nicht gerade großartig beworben und verteilt worden.
> Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Obsidian im Technik-Bereich vieles Nachzuholen hatte und noch immer hat, aber es erklärt weshalb AP bis heute schlecht gepatcht ist.


Mal so allgemein in den Raum gefragt:
Macht das fertig installierte Spiel bei euch in irgendeiner Art Probleme bezüglich Bugs ? Also meine Version von ComputerBildSpiele lief ohne Hänger, ohne Gameplay-Bugs oder ähnliches. Konnte von Anfang bis Ende problemlos durchzocken.


----------



## Litusail (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich normal das das Spiel ne englishe Sprachausgabe mit deutschem untertitel hat? Kann das nirgends umstellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2012)

Litusail schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es eigentlich normal das das Spiel ne englishe Sprachausgabe mit deutschem untertitel hat? Kann das nirgends umstellen.


Ist in der Tat so. Die Sprachausgabe wurde nie lokalisiert, und für meinen Geschmack war das auch die richtige Entscheidung, weil die Stimmgeber von Thornton und Co. einen erstklassigen Job machen. Nur die zackig kurzen, schnell eingespielten Untertitel sind übel. Warum die Übersetzer keine ganzen Sätze eingebaut haben weiss nur der liebe Gott...


----------



## Rookster (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hab eine Ladenversion von AP, aber auch da keine Plotstopper oder ständige Abstürze. Ein Patch war vor allem wegen Fehlern in der Spielmechanik und der Grafik gefragt, m.W. nach laufen nicht alle Skripte im Spiel so wie sie sollten. Das hat aber bei Silent Storm z.B. (Leveling bestimmter Klassen war 'broken', Skillung hatte keinen Effekt) dem Spielspass auch keinen Abbruch getan.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Würde zwar etwas weniger geben (auch wegen des missratenen Hack - Minispiels), aber A.P. war 2009 wirkich schon alleine 20 - 25 € wert.  Die Qualität dafür hatte es durchaus. Einige Alleinstellungsmerkmale gab es auch (Setting, Entscheidungen; interessanter Mix), die zumindest eine überdurchschnittliche Wertung (also ab 70) rechtfertigen. Wirklich schade: im Bereich Gameplay hat Obsidian mal wieder geschludert (u.a. Minispiele, Steuerung, Speichern). Das ist bei keinem Spiel entschuldbar.
> Hätte ich es nicht schon, würde ich sofort zum Kauf schreiten. So überlege ich mir das noch.
> 
> 5 € ? Würde ich vielleicht für ein Spiel in meinem Interessengebiet im Bereich der 60er ausgeben. M & B ist so ein Fall. Das erreicht bei mir ganz knapp die 70er - region. Objektiv eher mittelmäßig, macht es mir dennoch gewaltigen Spaß.


 
So ein Quark: AP ist in vielerlei Hinsicht besser als so manches Spiel mit einer 90er Wertung von PC Games. Die Minispiele sind keineswegs Mist, man wird einfach mal ein bisschen gefordert und das ist auch gut so. Das Hacken klappt mit etwas Übung auch ganz gut. An der Steuerung kann ich jetzt auch keine so großen Mängel feststellen, bei mir klappt das prima. Überragend ist aber auf alle Fälle die Story mitsamt den Charakteren, der Entscheidungsfreiheit und dem ganzen Setting, das einfach super umgesetzt ist. Das Dialogsystem ist dabei wirklich herausragend, das würde ich mir für viele andere Rollenspiele auch wünschen. Bei der Speicherung kann man geteilter Ansicht sein, aber es gibt viele andere "Hochkaräter", die auch auf ein Speicherpunktesystem setzen (z.B. GTA 4 + Vorgänger, Diablo 3 + Vorgänger) und dafür keinen wesentlichen Abzug bekommen. Alleine wegen der Story hat das Spiel eine 80er Wertung verdient. Nimmt man noch das Gameplay hinzu (das ich für sehr gelungen halte), sind wir da schon in einer hohen 80er Region. Ich persönlich kann z.B. außer der Präsentation keine großen Unterschiede zu Mass Effect und Co. ausmachen, die deutlich höher bewertet wurden. Das Seifenoper-Geplänkel mit Mitstreitern und eine leicht hübschere Grafik kann auch nicht über das eigentlich miesere Gameplay und die unlogische Geschichte von ME hinwegtäuschen.....


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. Juni 2012)

Über das Gameplay kann man geteilter Meinung sein; nur mal so: für alle Kritiker ist das der größte Kritikpunkt (und das betrifft auch das Speicherproblem). Hinzu kommen noch ein paar Bugs und der Umstand der Steuerung. Wenn ein PC - CRPG teilweise besser (z.B. Minispiel Hacken) per gamepad zu spielen ist, spricht das immer für schlampige Konvertierung. Ansonsten stimme ich bei Setting, Story und teilweise den Quests (Konsequenzen !) zu. Die Shooter - Elemente sind allerdings schwach umgesetzt. Das Dialogsystem leidet unter der zu schnellen Ein- und Abblendung der Untertitel und ist damit nicht für jedermann geeignet (d.h. nicht für den, der Englisch nicht sehr gut versteht, mir macht das allerdings nichts aus). Bei ME stimme ich Dir auch zu, das Gameplay ist zumindest in Teil 3 teilweise schwach. Über Logik/Unlogik der Geschichte bei ME könnten wir alle bereits Bücher schreiben...

ME ist eben etwas mehr "poliert". Und es lässt freies Speichern zu. Bei Obsidian hat sich im Laufe der Jahre leider nichts verändert: Bugs, Technik, und in A.P. auch teilweise schwaches Gameplay begleiten eine originelle Story, tolle Quests und im Falle von A.P. ein einzigartiges Setting. Wenn das alles mal passen würde, hätte Obsidian schon längst den 90+x - Knaller entwickelt. Und das Potential hierzu hat auch A.P.. Wenns gepasst hätte, hätte sich ME 2 (2010) verstecken müssen, A.P. wäre mindestens Rollenspiel des Jahres 2009 geworden. Denn auch DA ist (für mich und viele andere) zwar das beste CRPG 2009, aber kein 90er.


----------



## TrenorSedey (24. Juni 2012)

Also ich kann diese ganze Kritik über das Spiel nicht verstehen...bei mir lief das Spiel ganz glatt- ohne Plotstopper, Bugs-
Im direkten Vergleich zu Mass Effect gefällt mir AP besser...umso unverständlicher ist es mir, wieso AP nicht so erfolgreich ist. Schade, ein AP2 hätte ich mir gewünscht.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juni 2012)

TrenorSedey schrieb:


> Also ich kann diese ganze Kritik über das Spiel nicht verstehen...bei mir lief das Spiel ganz glatt- ohne Plotstopper, Bugs-
> Im direkten Vergleich zu Mass Effect gefällt mir AP besser...umso unverständlicher ist es mir, wieso AP nicht so erfolgreich ist. Schade, ein AP2 hätte ich mir gewünscht.


 
Das ist ganz einfach: AP ist deshalb nicht so erfolgreich, weil dafür kein so immenses Marketing betrieben wurde. Die Spielemagazine tragen ihren Teil dazu bei, weil sie (und das kann jeder empirisch nachprüfen) zumeist gerade die Titel, die am meisten gehypt und beworben werden, auch am besten bewerten. Spiele, die nicht so auf dem Rader der Allgemeinheit stehen, werden dagegen von vorne herein auch von den Magazinen als "Außenseiter" betrachtet, die schon absolut überragend (also praktisch frei von jeglichem Fehlerchen) sein müssen, um in bessere Wertungsregionen vorzudringen, von 90ern ganz zu schweigen.....


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Juni 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach: AP ist deshalb nicht so erfolgreich, weil dafür kein so immenses Marketing betrieben wurde. Die Spielemagazine tragen ihren Teil dazu bei, weil sie (und das kann jeder empirisch nachprüfen) zumeist gerade die Titel, die am meisten gehypt und beworben werden, auch am besten bewerten. Spiele, die nicht so auf dem Rader der Allgemeinheit stehen, werden dagegen von vorne herein auch von den Magazinen als "Außenseiter" betrachtet, die schon absolut überragend (also praktisch frei von jeglichem Fehlerchen) sein müssen, um in bessere Wertungsregionen vorzudringen, von 90ern ganz zu schweigen.....


 
Gerade im Fall von Alpha Protocol kann ich diese extrem gewagte These nicht nachvollziehen. Das Spiel ist toll, aber es hat ganz klare, eindeutig identifizierbare Schwächen (Technik, Bedienung, etc., wurde ja alles schon hier im Thread erwähnt). Mass Effect ist da einfach noch ne ganze Ecke besser.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juni 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gerade im Fall von Alpha Protocol kann ich diese extrem gewagte These nicht nachvollziehen. Das Spiel ist toll, aber es hat ganz klare, eindeutig identifizierbare Schwächen (Technik, Bedienung, etc., wurde ja alles schon hier im Thread erwähnt). Mass Effect ist da einfach noch ne ganze Ecke besser.


Naja, Technik ist ja nun mal wirklich keine gute Begründung für Spielspaß. Es gibt auch sehr alte Spiele, die technisch nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit sind, und trotzdem noch sehr viel Spaß machen. Die Bedienung für den PC finde ich eigentlich gelungen (bei mir traten auch so gut wie keine Bugs auf außer 2x schwarzer Bildschirm beim Laden), die Minispiele sind Ansichtssache, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Die großen Vorteile, die Mass Effect da haben soll (außer der besseren Grafik), hab ich irgendwie nicht so ganz wahrnehmen können. Und auch ohne bombastische Inszenierung kann ein Spiel übrigens so richtig viel Spaß machen....


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, Technik ist ja nun mal wirklich keine gute Begründung für Spielspaß.


 
Doch und zwar wenn man das auf der Basis nimmt ob die Technik funktioniert oder nicht
So ist Der Verkehrsgigant trotz ziemlich müder Technik immer noch Stammgast auf meinen Festplatten, aber funktioniert die Technik auch
Anderster schaut das aus wenn die Technik nicht funktioniert


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. Juni 2012)

Die ganz klaren, eindeutig definierbaren Schwächen hatten auch ME 2 und ME 3 - nur sind die eher unter den Teppich gekehrt worden. Allerdings funktioniert die Bedienung bei ME einwandfrei, und das gilt eben nicht für A.P.. Speicherpunkte sind - gerade für ein CRPG ! - ein Unding. A.P. unterliegt insgesamt jedem Teil von ME, dem einen mehr (ME), dem anderen weniger (ME 2). In Teilaspekten kann es aber jedes ME - Spiel schlagen (Konsequenzen, Charaktersystem).


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Juni 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, Technik ist ja nun mal wirklich keine gute Begründung für Spielspaß. Es gibt auch sehr alte Spiele, die technisch nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit sind, und trotzdem noch sehr viel Spaß machen. Die Bedienung für den PC finde ich eigentlich gelungen (bei mir traten auch so gut wie keine Bugs auf außer 2x schwarzer Bildschirm beim Laden), die Minispiele sind Ansichtssache, aber man gewöhnt sich daran. Die großen Vorteile, die Mass Effect da haben soll (außer der besseren Grafik), hab ich irgendwie nicht so ganz wahrnehmen können. Und auch ohne bombastische Inszenierung kann ein Spiel übrigens so richtig viel Spaß machen....



Okay, extra für dich habe ich nochmal die Kritikpunkte aus dem Test herausgeschrieben (der für das Spiel übrigens eine prima 82-Punkte-Wertung vergibt!):
- Miese KI, die bei einem Schleichspiel natürlich viel negativer auffällt als bei Mass Effect, wo es hauptsächlich ums Ballern geht
- Kein freies Speichern
- Die Minispiele ("Man gewöhnt sich daran" ist nun wirklich keine Auszeichnung, man kann sich auch an häusliche Gewalt gewöhnen ^^)
- Veraltete Technik (Ich stimme dir zu, dass auch technisch nicht überragende Spiele Spaß machen können, trotzdem muss es sich ja irgendwo in der Wertung niederschlagen, wenn andere Spiele gestochen scharfe Texturen hinbekommen, Alpha Protocol aber nur Texturmatsch auf den Bildschirm "zaubert". Zumal AP nicht den Bonus eines stimmigen, abseits der reinen Technik beeindruckenden Stils hat wie etwa Blizzard-Produkte.)

Zum Schluss sei aber nochmal gesagt, dass ich hier niemanden AP schlechtreden will. Im Gegenteil, es ist ein super Spiel. Andernfalls hätten wir es ja auch nicht als Vollversion auf der DVD 
Nur ist es eben eindeutig schwächer als Mass Effect was die handwerkliche Güte angeht. Du siehst also: Ja, bei der Qualität eines Spiels geht es tatsächlich um Geld. Aber nicht um das Geld, das ins Marketing gesteckt wird, sondern um das allgemeine Budget, das für die Entwicklung eines Spiels bereitgestellt wurde. Denn gerade im Fall von AP sieht man doch recht deutlich, dass es teilweise an der Knete gefehlt hat, um aus einem sehr guten Spiel ein grandioses zu machen.


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juni 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ...
> ...trotzdem muss es sich ja irgendwo in der Wertung niederschlagen, wenn andere Spiele gestochen scharfe Texturen hinbekommen, Alpha Protocol aber nur Texturmatsch auf den Bildschirm "zaubert". Zumal AP nicht den Bonus eines stimmigen, abseits der reinen Technik beeindruckenden Stils hat wie etwa Blizzard-Produkte.)...
> ...


 Texturmatsch? Gut, die Grafik war nicht unbedingt non plus ultra, aber matschige Texturen sind mir eigentlich nicht aufgefallen, mir hat die Grafik zumindest gefallen und im Vergleich zu z. B. D3 gefällt mir diese wesentlich besser, alleine schon was die Animationen betrifft und von der Mimik/Gestik der Charaktere gibt es wohl keine zwei Meinungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Zum Schluss sei aber nochmal gesagt, dass ich hier niemanden AP schlechtreden will. Im Gegenteil, es ist ein super Spiel. Andernfalls hätten wir es ja auch nicht als Vollversion auf der DVD
> Nur ist es eben eindeutig schwächer als Mass Effect was die handwerkliche Güte angeht. Du siehst also: Ja, bei der Qualität eines Spiels geht es tatsächlich um Geld. Aber nicht um das Geld, das ins Marketing gesteckt wird, sondern um das allgemeine Budget, das für die Entwicklung eines Spiels bereitgestellt wurde. Denn gerade im Fall von AP sieht man doch recht deutlich, dass es teilweise an der Knete gefehlt hat, um aus einem sehr guten Spiel ein grandioses zu machen.


Will man jetzt die Güte oder die saubere Entwicklung eines Spiels wirklich vom Budget abhängig machen ??? 
Mit Verlaub: Es gab genug prominente Games, die von den Machern trotz üppigem Etats voll in die Nesseln gesetzt wurden bzw. wo man anhand der Technik wirklich nicht erkennen konnte, dass da an sich reichlich flüssige Mittel vorhanden waren.
Selbst das allererste ME1 lief nicht von Anfang an sauber (auch dort sind mir Nachladephasen von Texturen aufgefallen, und die grafische Umgebung jenseits der Zitadelle konnte man auch kaum als meisterlich bezeichnen...).


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. Juni 2012)

Nun, Texturmatsch haben auch andere Spiele auf den Bildschirm gezaubert - wie z.B. D 3, aber auch bei ME oder ME 2 waren die Texturen nicht gerade gut. Der Stil mag D 3 helfen, das ist aber auch keine Entschuldigung für schwache Technik. Ansonsten stimme ich den Kritikpunkten zu (auch wenn der Gewaltvergleich ein gewaltiger Griff ins Klo ist). Knete, Kohle, Mäuse, Bimbes, Geld - all das hat bei einem Test keine Rolle zu spielen. Höchstens bei der Preis/Leistung - Kategorie und dann mit anderer Perspektive...


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juni 2012)

Also gerade Diablo 3 ist doch ein Negativbeispiel für Technik. Das ist einfach alles furchtbar unscharf und matschig dort, und ein durchgängiger Stil ist bei einer derart "inhaltsfreien" bzw. beschränkten Welt wie bei Diablo 3 (ein paar Häuser und Leute und sonst Wald, Wiese, viereckige Dungeons, Himmel) auch nicht wirklich schwierig. 

Außerdem hat Diablo 3 auch ein Speicherpunktesystem und ist dazu noch ein paar Jahre neuer.......oder GTA 4...... und die haben beide eine 90er Wertung......

Dass die Minispiele (speziell das Hacken) zur Abwertung beitragen, nur weil es für manche zu schwierig ist (das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache), kann ich nach wie vor nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

Und die KI-Diskussion ist sowieso hanebüchen: im einen Spiel gibts dafür keine Abwertung, im anderen Spiel gleich mehrere Punkte. Wenn man das Spiel aber so spielt, wie es der Designer gedacht hat, fällt das überhaupt nicht groß ins Gewicht hier (weil einen der Gegner eh nicht sehen soll, bevor er draufgeht).

Was aber am Ende immer irgendwo am meisten Gewicht haben sollte: der Spielspaß. Und der ist einfach ziemlich hoch, völlig unabhängig von Macken bei der Technik. Technische Schwächen usw. sollten zwar im Test erwähnt werden, aber für mich hat das keinen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dass die Minispiele (speziell das Hacken) zur Abwertung beitragen, nur weil es für manche zu schwierig ist (das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache), kann ich nach wie vor nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


Ich ebenso wenig. Wenn man ganz schlau ist, besorgt man sich gegen entsprechend Cash entsprechende Gadgets, mit denen Schlösser und so per Knopfdruck geknackt werden. 


LordCrash schrieb:


> Und die KI-Diskussion ist sowieso hanebüchen: im einen Spiel gibts dafür keine Abwertung, im anderen Spiel gleich mehrere Punkte. Wenn man das Spiel aber so spielt, wie es der Designer gedacht hat, fällt das überhaupt nicht groß ins Gewicht hier (weil einen der Gegner eh nicht sehen soll, bevor er draufgeht).


Im Egoshooter-Bereich müsste allein CoD eine Wertung ins Bodenlose bekommen, angesichts dieser so genannten Gegner-KI. 


LordCrash schrieb:


> Was aber am Ende immer irgendwo am meisten Gewicht haben sollte: der Spielspaß. Und der ist einfach ziemlich hoch, völlig unabhängig von Macken bei der Technik. Technische Schwächen usw. sollten zwar im Test erwähnt werden, aber für mich hat das keinen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß.


Oder wenn dann nur geringfügig in die Wertung einfließen lassen bzw. nach Patches die Wertung etwas anheben. Hat man bei "Gothic 3" schließlich auch gemacht.


----------

